
Automatically inferring file syntax with afl-analyze - tobik
https://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2016/02/say-hello-to-afl-analyze.html
======
tobik
Comparing cut's GNU version (left) with FreeBSD's version (right) with afl-
analyze: [https://imgur.com/unah6NM](https://imgur.com/unah6NM)

It's interesting that the results look very different. Maybe highlighting the
different approaches they take?

